# New Const. Audio Panel sources/Questions



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi! 
I'm new to the forum and in the process of a new construction HT. They just got done sheet rocking and I'm in the process of sourcing wall plates and a panel for the home run. All wiring is in place and I have it currently split into two double gang boxes. (I don't have a problem changing this to a larger panel) It's going to be a 7.1 with 2 additional zones (Master BR and Patio) and an HDMI run to the projector. Actual equipment is still up in the air as of yet because this is going to be an "Over time" project as the budget allows. I am having a real hard time finding anything other then the simple 7.1 wall plates, so if anyone has an on-line source it would be greatly appreciated. 

I attached a simple diagram of the room (Approx. 15 X 20) and one of the plates I found that I *don't* want to use. :no:

Thanks in advance for any and all responses and suggestions!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Try Markertek.com

If they don't have it, they'll custom make anything you want. Or, you can buy raw parts and build your own.

I had them do a plate for the front of my riser that has:

- SPDIF Coax
- Analog L and R audio
- Component Video
- Composite Video
- Phone jack
- Network jack

Bryan


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

www.Monoprice.com has a bunch of wallplates and they're very inexpensive. I bought a bunch from them a while back and am pretty happy with my purchase. I also bought an HDMI wall plate for less than $9. Everyone else wants $30+ for the same thing.

You'll probably want wallplates back where the rears and surrounds are too. The single speaker banana wallplates are under $2.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for the responses! This forum is fantastic!!


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

That's a neat layout you've got there. Is that a basement or attic? 
How do you plan on laying things out?

I'm in the process of finishing my basement and I've learned quite a bit from this forum.


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

If you have enough wire, i wouldn't put a wall plate in the electronics room and just connect the wires directly to the receiver. One less connection is always good.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

That is a good point. Connections overtime can come loose and that causes problems. There are wallplates that you can feed wires into that just cover up the hole in the wall (see pic). 

If you go with wallplates with connectors: If you solder your in-wall connections to the wallplate's internal connectors it will provide a longer lasting connection and will help resist corrosion of the exposed copper wire.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Matrix

Mind posting a link where you found that plate? Lots of people are looking for something just like that.

Bryan


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

OK...well just to let you know I don't work for or am an affiliate of www.monoprice.com. I do tend to speak highly of them and have submitted a few posts directing people to them.

They have those wallplates in a few different colors. I ordered a black one for my projector area recently and should have it shortly. I plan on painting my ceiling black so a black faceplate is a nice touch. I've been looking for a black spec grade receptacle for the projector too, but haven't had any luck yet. I might have to order one online.


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

+1 for monoprice, they're great! I'm also not affiliated, but they have a great selection, quick shipping and the best prices anywhere!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

I also went to Monoprice. Thanks for the tip!


----------

